# While waiting to have a social security number



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi all!
My fiancé and i are waiting for our K1 visa to be accepted )) I'm French and my fiancé is a U.S citizen. I m going to immigrate to the U.S.

I was wondering something (i can't find the information on the internet) : if i got sick while waiting for my Green card and social security number, and if i need to go to the doctor, or to the dentist...etc how does it work? Will i be "protected" by my fiancé's social security status or else?

Thx in advance for your help.
Edwige


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Edwige said:


> Hi all!
> My fiancé and i are waiting for our K1 visa to be accepted )) I'm French and my fiancé is a U.S citizen. I m going to immigrate to the U.S.
> 
> I was wondering something (i can't find the information on the internet) : if i got sick while waiting for my Green card and social security number, and if i need to go to the doctor, or to the dentist...etc how does it work? Will i be "protected" by my fiancé's social security status or else?
> ...


Neither Green Card nor Social Security Number have a bearing on medical coverage. Some states offer limited services for children and expecting mothers so does Medicaid on a federal level. Read up on it - you are not eligible for the majority of social benefits. 

Unless your spouse can add you to her insurance you will have to purchase your own. Generally employer based coverage offers limited windows for "life changing events" to add/delete a family member.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Hope your fiance will be able to add you to his company insurance once you are married, otherwise you will need to go into the individual insurance market and purchase your own.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just to explain a bit, what is called "social security" in the US relates only to retirement coverage. (A slight over simplification, but for your purposes, it works.)

Health insurance is strictly private sector in the US. Either your spouse adds you to his employer based coverage (and usually must pay for dependents) or you buy your own coverage on the open market.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You pay the doctors bill and for the exorbitantly priced drug 

I just had 2 root canals and 2 caps at just over $4k


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks to all of you guys! 
Yes, Bevdeforges, i'm talking about Health Insurance when i say "social security".
Have a nice day you 4 !!
Edwige


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Edwige said:


> Yes, Bevdeforges, i'm talking about Health Insurance when i say "social security".


Not in the US, you're not. Social security in the US means only retirement coverage. You'll need to learn to change how you think of these things. (I managed in the other direction, so you can, too. But it's tricky at first.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

It's a tricky one... when we moved here a few months ago we had no medical insurance until my partner got private coverage through her work benefits. We aren't legally married in the eyes of the US either but I had no issues getting covered on her health insurance.


----------

